# Providence R.I. fine furnishings show.



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

October 23 -25 I will be showing my work at the 12th annual Providence fine furnishings show. Show runs from 10-6 F,S and 10-5 on Sun at the Rhode Island Convention center (1 Sabin St) hall A . There will be 100 + exhibitors showing some very incredible pieces from traditional to contemporary. I believe that this is also the weekend for firewater in downtown Providence (very cool event -bonfires on the water). This will be my 3rd year exhibiting at this show and I am always amazed at the talent on display. go to www.finefurnishingsshow.com for more information and a list of exhibitors.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Good luck at the show. I think you will have good attendance. We had a good turn out at the Milwaukee show. Tell Karla Dale said hi.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Karla said Milwaukee was good this year. I was waiting to get a report from someone who had a booth. 
John


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have attended in the past and hope to go this year. It is an incredibly high end (quality) show. I will try to attend this year… what is your booth… I'd love to meet another LJ!
Ellen


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Booth #207.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, it was really a great turn out. I talked to many people, connected with two galleries and I have had some inquires about commissions. I just delivered a table to one of the galleries and I'll take a table to the other gallery at the end of this month. I'm already looking forward to the 2010 show.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds great. I did that show a few years ago and was very disappointed. Glad to hear that it turned into a good show. Go get those commissions!!!


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

The change of venu really helped. Also more marketing was done. Karla and I went out and distributed rack cards and brochures to key areas, it seemed to work. I would go out early Sunday mornings and place cards and brochures in paper boxes in key areas, this also may have helped. Out next advisory board meeting is in November and we will talk about other possible ideas to help promote the shows. We are lucky to have Karla and her shows.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

You should consider coming back to Milwaukee for 2010. It would be great to have you back here.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

This info gives me reason to consider this show for next year.
John


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good luck John.Be sure to post some photos after the show.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Good luck on the show. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

How was the show?


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

I was not bowled over by attendees and the show was really small compared to 2 yrs ago . On the other hand something may come out of it in a few months….
John


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Hopefully you get some calls. Keep the Milwaukee show in mind. Here is a short video from the Milwaukee show,


----------

